# Cb



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Just read that cbmr is offering $48 tickets on Super Bowl Sunday.... Gotta wear orange something... Our hill is open wall to wall... Most of you wouldn't like it here because of too much snow, not enough groomers and way too much STEEP SHIT... But for those of you that like steep as shit pow, come on over... I have plenty of floor space.... You won't like skiing with me either... You'd get hurt trying to keep up or you'd get hurt following my crew.... Milozadik wishecouldski 420 cb......


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

milo said:


> Just read that cbmr is offering $48 tickets on Super Bowl Sunday.... Gotta wear orange something... Our hill is open wall to wall... Most of you wouldn't like it here because of too much snow, not enough groomers and way too much STEEP SHIT... But for those of you that like steep as shit pow, come on over... I have plenty of floor space.... You won't like skiing with me either... You'd get hurt trying to keep up or you'd get hurt following my crew.... Milozadik wishecouldski 420 cb......


Alright fcker you're on. 7 days and I'll be there for a week. Try to scare the shit out of me.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

C3po.... Sweet! You need cheap tix? I may still have a line on $35'ers... It's fast as shit here- slide for life conditions... People. And families getting roped out of stuff!!! Not even the scary shit... Eat your wheaties, give me a heads up... I can Put you up for a couple of nights if that helps with$$... 970-275-1890


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

milo said:


> C3po.... Sweet! You need cheap tix? I may still have a line on $35'ers... It's fast as shit here- slide for life conditions... People. And families getting roped out of stuff!!! Not even the scary shit... Eat your wheaties, give me a heads up... I can Put you up for a couple of nights if that helps with$$... 970-275-1890


We're good for tix and a place to crash. Do you ski during the week?


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Um, yes.... I ski....


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

milo said:


> Um, yes.... I ski....


Alright. I asked for that.

Just wanted to make sure you weren't limited to weekends.


----------

